# DIY Rimless drilled



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I just scanned all the DIY threads and it seems that there is no thread with DIY aquarium building. Did I miss one? Anyway, I think I might like to try to do a build. Rimless, w24xd24xh16 with a drilled bottom for a sump. Any favourite plans or hints or where to get the glass, and what kind, you know, the ins and outs of doing a build.
Thanks in advance, Rick


----------

